# A Few Questions



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I do not currently own a Ruger handgun but i do have a 10/22 rifle. anyways back to my topic.

As far as Ruger reliability in their polymer handguns, how is it. i know rifles are good but about handguns has anyone had any problems. i'm tired of living in a glock driven world down here it seems like thats all people own. Suggestions on a decent Ruger pistol or any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just don't buy the new SR9 with a prefix of 330-xxxx in the serial number and you should be OK with any of them. They have fixed them now but there is still some out there that haven't been updated.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If I had to have another Ruger pistol again, it would be one of the older 'P' series. Reliable and dependable---take that from a Glock guy. It wouldn't by any means be my perfect choice for CC, but they're tried and true.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Just don't buy the new SR9 with a prefix of 330-xxxx in the serial number and you should be OK with any of them. They have fixed them now but there is still some out there that haven't been updated.


The actual recall has just started... to date, only a few have made their way back to their owners. Ruger plans on fixing 1,000 pistols a week per their website.

The easiest way to tell if a SR9 has had the recall is the Glock style double trigger. Click *HERE* for a review and some pictures.

The SR9 is a good pistol and I am happy with mine....


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the info on the sr9 but how about the p and kp series. I'm lokking for a good 9mm new or used without breaking the bank... on the next pistol I spnd good money on will be another 40 s&w or a 45 acp... I have my taurus 40 and am very pleased just looking for a good 9mm


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Personally, if I had to choose between Glock & Ruger centerfire polymers, I'd go with Glock. If I wanted a polymer centerfire other than Glock, it wouldn't be a Ruger. JMO.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

James NM said:


> Personally, if I had to choose between Glock & Ruger centerfire polymers, I'd go with Glock. If I wanted a polymer centerfire other than Glock, it wouldn't be a Ruger. JMO.


Why?


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

I have a P89, great gun. My only gripe is the trigger. Not awful, just could be better. For the price though, it's an excellent gun.


----------



## Ruger22 (Sep 13, 2008)

i got a p90 series .45 

and it has been a great gun for me never had ne problems put about 200 rounds through it


----------

